# cinnamon honey



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi,can any one send me a combination to make cinnamon honey.Thanks


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Simply blend ground cinnamon into creamed honey, ajust to taste. If you use liquid, the cinnamon will end up rafting. Start with 1 cup per 45 pounds and add to taste. You can also imbue liquid honey with cinnamon sticks, but it takes about three months for a significant flavor transfer, and the honey should be stored at 40 degrees Celcius for the duration. 


John Russell

Packers and producers of the finest in Manitoba Honeys, and Flavored Honey Blends.

honeyb.ca

[ April 06, 2006, 05:35 PM: Message edited by: John Russell ]


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks John


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

John's method sounds good, but I have had great success with a slightly modified method.

We use one cup of Cinnamon to 60 lbs. of honey, and make this in 120 lb. batches.

We start with 140-150 degree honey. To 60 pounds at this temperature, we add 2 cups of Cinnamon and stir until dissolved. When dissolved, we add about 50 lbs. of honey at room temperature (60-70 degrees). We take the temperature and when down to 100 degrees or less we add 10 lbs. of seed creamed honey. Stir until well mixed and bottle.

Lloyd Spear


----------

